# Ohio State & Jim Tressel are cheaters



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2011)

It could very well happen... 

Tressel report appears damaging

Story Highlights:

-If true, Yahoo report that Jim Tressel knew of infractions may lead to his firing

-It appears the school is aware of the alleged transgression and is processing it

-An NCAA investigation could last over a year, but OSU may act before that

Read more at: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../07/tressel.yahoo.report/index.html?eref=sihp


----------



## Resica (Mar 8, 2011)

They suspended him and fined him.


http://www.centredaily.com/2011/03/08/2568588/ad-back-to-address-allegation.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Resica said:


> They suspended him and fined him.
> 
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/2011/03/08/2568588/ad-back-to-address-allegation.html



Yep. That's gonna really hurt the Buckeyes against Akron and Toledo.


----------



## x-mark (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe he will only be suspended for 1 day like Scam newton?

Maybe all season like dez bryant?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 8, 2011)

x-mark said:


> Maybe he will only be suspended for 1 day like Scam newton?
> 
> Maybe all season like dez bryant?



Article says 2 games, unless the NCAA goes against the self imposed suspension.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheater


----------



## x-mark (Mar 9, 2011)

He can set in the stands with most of his starting offense for the first 5 games.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

He's just as crooked as a back country road. He knew about it and sat on the info then lied to save his own behind. No integrity at all and to think that I used to believe he was one of the more ethical coaches in the business...


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He's just as crooked as a back country road. He knew about it and sat on the info then lied to save his own behind. No integrity at all and to think that I used to believe he was one of the more ethical coaches in the business...



Yeah, he and Saban have always been very ethical. I guess now Saban is in the class by himself.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, he and Saban have always been very ethical. I guess now Saban is in the class by himself.



Saban is crooked as they come. Corn Dog thefts dropped 65% when he left Baton Rouge for Miami.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 9, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Cheater



Liar, yes. Underhanded, yes. Cheater, how? OSU gained no competitive advantage from this. The kids are still suspended.

If nothing else, it proves that players are not getting paid. They had to pimp out their awards for cash.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Saban is crooked as they come. Corn Dog thefts dropped 65% when he left Baton Rouge for Miami.



That is because when he left the party was over and people turned to eating grass.....


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Liar, yes. Underhanded, yes. Cheater, how? OSU gained no competitive advantage from this. The kids are still suspended.
> 
> If nothing else, it proves that players are not getting paid. They had to pimp out their awards for cash.



the players should have been ineligible for the Sugar bowl,...you don't believe their playing was a competitive advantage? With out those guys OSU suffers another humiliating defeat,...as it stands now, OSU is going to suffer a longer term humiliation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 9, 2011)

Rip, you nailed it.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> the players should have been ineligible for the Sugar bowl,...you don't believe their playing was a competitive advantage? With out those guys OSU suffers another humiliating defeat,...as it stands now, OSU is going to suffer a longer term humiliation.



That whole back room deal where the NCAA allowed OSU to play their players in the Sugar Bowl was about the biggest farce that I've seen in a long time. 

Just like Ripper said... Ohio State would be 0-10 against the SEC had those players been suspended as they should have been. 

Tressel knew it going into the bowl and STILL chose not to say anything. Unbelievable...


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 9, 2011)

I hope the NCAA regains some credibility and puts the hammer to OSU.  Otherwise, they will remain a sorry excuse for a sanctioning body.


----------



## ratlird (Mar 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> the players should have been ineligible for the Sugar bowl,...you don't believe their playing was a competitive advantage? With out those guys OSU suffers another humiliating defeat,...as it stands now, OSU is going to suffer a longer term humiliation.


 
There isn't a team out there that they couldn't find something wrong with, even your beloved SEC teams. You can't sit there and believe the Newton didn't know what his old man was up to and so did the school.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2011)

ratlird said:


> There isn't a team out there that they couldn't find something wrong with, even your beloved SEC teams. You can't sit there and believe the Newton didn't know what his old man was up to and so did the school.



I don't believe that at all,...I believe Cam knew at a minimum, and probably was involved,...but try to stay on point.
Tressel and by virtue, "THE" OSU committed a serious breach of ethics.
2 game suspension against MAC opponents and $250,000 fine vs. 3.2 million salary is a joke, and should be an embarrassment for OSU fans.
Tressel knowingly played 3 ineligible players all season in order to get to the high dollar BCS bowl...and he mislead the NCAA to allow 5 other ineligible players to play in the bowl game..._CLEAR_  violation of anyone's ethics, let alone the ethical code set forth by the governing body.
Two years ago an Oklahoma State star sat out the entire(majority) season for lying to the NCAA, last year multiple players sat out 2, 4,5 or more games for similar infractions...are you telling me Tressel, a grown man, and Head Coach who should know better should not be subjected to the same level, or realistically more stringent level of punishment than these "student athletes"?
According to your premise, ..."there isn't a team out there that they couldn't find something wrong..." you seem to be saying..."so what?" let it slide,...or are you attempting to postulate that if you catch one cheater, then every team should be punished because they all do it?
Sorry, but if and when violations are discovered, they should be punished swiftly and commiserate to the level of the violation...and lying to the NCAA is by far more problematic than a player selling memorabilia.

I know it hurts, and is frustrating for the vaunted, virtuous OSU,...but take your medicine.

I suffered through it, and my team/program/school is much the better for it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I don't believe that at all,...I believe Cam knew at a minimum, and probably was involved
> 
> I agree 100%
> 
> ...



...


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cafish (Mar 9, 2011)

not going to happen--to many political voters involved--ITshould happen  BUT NOT GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## MCBUCK (Mar 9, 2011)

Where's snook?


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 9, 2011)

just heard an interesting side to the OSU program and Tressell. If you think about a few of the past high profile players, Clarrett, Troy Smith and now Pryor. Everyone of them had NCAA issues. This seems to be a pattern with high profile OSU players. Does the strict compliance dept and Tressell turn a blind eye to high profile players


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 9, 2011)

IF it doesn't eventually cost him his job he will be very lucky... But he is on the problem ASAP.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 9, 2011)

fairhope said:


> just heard an interesting side to the OSU program and Tressell. If you think about a few of the past high profile players, Clarrett, Troy Smith and now Pryor. Everyone of them had NCAA issues. This seems to be a pattern with high profile OSU players. Does the strict compliance dept and Tressell turn a blind eye to high profile players



The higher the profile, the more people try to bring them down. It's the nature of the NCAA culture.

Tressel is going to get smacked by the NCAA, as well as he should, but all of the chest thumping and high-fives that are going on, because it is OSU, is just silly. Today the Buckeyes, tomorrow could be your team. 

The rules are the rules and Tressel broke them. He will pay for it, but short of public execution, most of the SEC fans on here will not be happy and cry about it being unfair.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 9, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Today the Buckeyes, tomorrow could be your team.





No way dude !!!!!  There is no way they will have time to get to Auburn tomorrow...   

After they hammer Ohio State, then Oregon, then back to the dirt grinding that is Auburn recruiting.. .


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 9, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> The higher the profile, the more people try to bring them down. It's the nature of the NCAA culture.
> 
> Tressel is going to get smacked by the NCAA, as well as he should, but all of the chest thumping and high-fives that are going on, because it is OSU, is just silly. Today the Buckeyes, tomorrow could be your team.
> 
> The rules are the rules and Tressel broke them. He will pay for it, but short of public execution, most of the SEC fans on here will not be happy and cry about it being unfair.



No "chest thumping" going on here, simply speaking the truth,...and OSU has made no bones about painting a "portrait of virtue" about themselves when compared to others...Hubris...arrogance...whatever
OSU has been a non-factor for 7-8 years now, certainly no threat to the SEC or it's fan base, more of a whipping boy, and over the recent past, OSU fans, having no on-the-field success with it's major nemesis (any SEC team)has been quick to judge the "dirty tactics" of the SEC, "oversigning"?...how does that compare with outright dishonesty?
When you elevate your own status, that inevitable fall is so much more the painful.
But, all things pass, as this will too...just interested to see how everything shakes out.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 9, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No way dude !!!!!  There is no way they will have time to get to Auburn tomorrow...
> 
> After they hammer Ohio State, then Oregon, then back to the dirt grinding that is Auburn recruiting.. .




Dude, after one crappy day, I needed that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> No "chest thumping" going on here, simply speaking the truth,...and OSU has made no bones about painting a "portrait of virtue" about themselves when compared to others...Hubris...arrogance...whatever
> OSU has been a non-factor for 7-8 years now, certainly no threat to the SEC or it's fan base, more of a whipping boy, and over the recent past, OSU fans, having no on-the-field success with it's major nemesis (any SEC team)has been quick to judge the "dirty tactics" of the SEC, "oversigning"?...how does that compare with outright dishonesty?
> When you elevate your own status, that inevitable fall is so much more the painful.
> But, all things pass, as this will too...just interested to see how everything shakes out.



I knew this post was coming.   Just wasn't sure when..  




chainshaw said:


> Dude, after one crappy day, I needed that.


  Anytime man.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess Tressel was willing to do anything to get that SEC monkey off his back. 
I hope the NCAA hammers OSU and hammers them hard. Bunch of yankee cheaters...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 9, 2011)

Shole does seem like a light penalty compared to AJ's. I mean a coach of all people should know better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Shole does seem like a light penalty compared to AJ's. I mean a coach of all people should know better.



Which is why i won't be surprised if the NCAA rejects the self-imposed 2 game suspension and tacks on another 3 so he can sit with Pryor and the rest of the tattoo's.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 10, 2011)

cafish said:


> not going to happen--to many political voters involved--ITshould happen  BUT NOT GOING TO HAPPEN



Catfish, by looking at your avatar i must ask, are you an Auburn fan?


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 10, 2011)

So, AJ Green gets a 4 game suspension for selling _his own jersey_, but the OSU players had the option to play in the Sugar bowl and take their suspension for this year! 

Well, as for the coach, it's a slap on the wrist from the Universities punishment, but the NCAA may drop the hammer on them! And, to be honest, if coach knew about the violations long before the season started and didn't report them, they should get a good paddlin' on the rear! 

The question I'd like to know is this - will OSU have to forfeit those games from last year? I think they should.

I like OSU, but these violations are worse because the coach knew about it and did nothing.

Oh well, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 10, 2011)

Not only did he know about it Silver, he helped in the cover up!!That's a whole new kettle of fish!


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 10, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> but all of the chest thumping and high-fives that are going on, because it is OSU, is just silly. Today the Buckeyes, tomorrow could be your team.



I made it through the 90's as a fan of a team that was smacked around pretty hard for a TENTH of what Tressel's minions have pulled off.

I will chest bump on uF, f$u and THE Ohio Taint university because they are top 3 on my "love" list.

THE Ohio Aint paid with their soul for the 02 Nat. Title.  

They consistantly play with inelgible players, the arrest record of their teams historically is only trumped by the asylum in Gainseville and their coach is as dirty as the day is long.  He cheated at Youngstown St. and he cheats at Blow-hio State.   Him and his sparking sweatervest have been media darling for long enough.

I hope the NCAA lays down a beatdown of EPIC proportions.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess Tressel was willing to do anything to get that SEC monkey off his back.
> I hope the NCAA hammers OSU and hammers them hard. Bunch of yankee cheaters...



Its laughable that you guys are taking solice in the fact the sec would have won that game if players would have had to sit out.  I'm glad the Arkansas players, when asked, wanted OSU at full strength. 

Should they have played, my feelings were no, and I said such at the time, but, I get a kick out of sec fans upset that some players that sold THIER own stuff, would have been suspended for the game so their mighty sec team could get a win. With the speed of the sec and how bad OSU is in the mind of sec fan, its ironic that they were hoping for the players to not play, and now becuase they did, use that as the reason sec team lost.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I hope the NCAA lays down a beat-down of EPIC proportions.



I think Mark Emmert is going drop the hammer on Tressel and make an example of him. We will all have to sit back, watch, and wait to see what happens.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Where's snook?



Licking my wounds!!!
Dealing with some personal matters and just didn't have time to sit around the fire.

As far as Tressel, I'm very dispointed in him. He made a bad judgement call and it got him. Am I shocked by this, no, better men than him have fallen many times. He is human and apparently his judgement failed him. I still think his track record shows he is a better man than he is bad. Its laughable how the media wants to somehow prove the Clarret or Smith issues shows a pattern with Tressel. Smith was a 3 star that recieved $500 and he was dealt with immediately by Tressel and didn't start until his Junoir year. Clarrett was also dealt with accordingly and the NCAA said as much after their investigation. Clarrett was a nut job and Troy made a mistake. To try and paint a picture that the decisions of these 2 players over the last ten years shows Tressell runs a dirty program or he just turns a blind eye is stupid.

With that siad, he apparently made a big mistake this year and he should get whatever he deserves.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Its laughable that you guys are taking solice in the fact the sec would have won that game if players would have had to sit out.  I'm glad the Arkansas players, when asked, wanted OSU at full strength.
> 
> Should they have played, my feelings were no, and I said such at the time, but, I get a kick out of sec fans upset that some players that sold THEIR own stuff, would have been suspended for the game so their mighty sec team could get a win. With the speed of the sec and how bad OSU is in the mind of sec fan, its ironic that they were hoping for the players to not play, and now because they did, use that as the reason sec team lost.



The point is that there is a double standard. Georgia probably wouldn't have lost 3 of those first 4 games if they had their best player on the field. So why did OSU get to play their guys when Georgia did not???

AJ Green and Richt didn't get to choose which games he was suspended for. He did wrong, got busted, and sat out the first 4 games.

Dez Bryant lied to the NCAA about something that wasn't even a NCAA violation and got suspended for a whole season. He didn't get to defer his punishment either.

So why did Ohio State and it's players get special treatment? Kind of makes you sit back and scratch your head wondering why kind of backroom deal was done.

And now we find out that Sweater boy not only knew about it all beforehand but that he lied and mislead the NCAA.

I don't like the Ohio State media darlings and I hope the NCAA nukes them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 10, 2011)

More reading if interested. Also, look at all the comments.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=schlabach_mark&id=6195223


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The point is that there is a double standard. Georgia probably wouldn't have lost 3 of those first 4 games if they had their best player on the field. So why did OSU get to play their guys when Georgia did not???
> 
> AJ Green and Richt didn't get to choose which games he was suspended for. He did wrong, got busted, and sat out the first 4 games.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree but I think you missed my point.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Its laughable that you guys are taking solice in the fact the sec would have won that game if players would have had to sit out.  I'm glad the Arkansas players, when asked, wanted OSU at full strength.
> 
> Should they have played, my feelings were no, and I said such at the time, but, I get a kick out of sec fans upset that some players that sold THIER own stuff, would have been suspended for the game so their mighty sec team could get a win. With the speed of the sec and how bad OSU is in the mind of sec fan, its ironic that they were hoping for the players to not play, and now becuase they did, use that as the reason sec team lost.



Had they sat out the entire season, as they should have,...OSU may not have even been in that game...


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

Silver Britches said:


> More reading if interested. Also, look at all the comments.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/columns/story?columnist=schlabach_mark&id=6195223



What is strange is the video clip says, at this point, it doesn't appear Tressel has lied to the NCAA.

Then the Schlabach rips Tressel about lying to the NCAA, but yet says when Tressel was asked in Dec about if he knew, He DID say yes he had recieved a tip about some of his players during the previuos year. Then the article immediately says he lied again. I have yet to see anything that proves Tressel lied to the NCAA. That very well may be, but at this point, all he is guilty of is not comming forward with the emails which he should have done!!!

Schlabach hates OSU and it came out almost immediately in this piece when he said "In 10 years as the Buckeyes' coach, Tressel has often showed us his teams can't win big games." How this guy has a job is amazing!!! Winning 6 of 9 BCS games including a NC along with many Huge games during the regualar season. Yep, they can't win any big games. Even the most biased fans can't argue that throwing that jab in the front of this article immediately exposes his pleasure in writing that piece.
Also, if he is going to accuse lying to the ncaa, he should at least give the info supporting that and not just assuming.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Had they sat out the entire season, as they should have,...OSU may not have even been in that game...



Nice observation there spanky!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> What is strange is the video clip says, at this point, it doesn't appear Tressel has lied to the NCAA.
> 
> Then the Schlabach rips Tressel about lying to the NCAA, but yet says when Tressel was asked in Dec about if he knew, He DID say yes he had recieved a tip about some of his players during the previuos year. Then the article immediately says he lied again. I have yet to see anything that proves Tressel lied to the NCAA. That very well may be, but at this point, all he is guilty of is not comming forward with the emails which he should have done!!!
> 
> ...





Look Snook.  Let me get one thing straight from the start, I am not on your side.  I hope you guys burn like a STD.     But, if you think Schlabach or any of his cronies are going to report the truth or facts, you are mistaken.  There is some major blood in the water right now and the sharks are circling.  

You have not seen anything yet.  The hog pile has just begun.   These people need these stories to survive.  It is one thing I have learned this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

snook, from what i have heard, tressel was getting no support from the local papers either and not a single person called into cowherd to support tressel.  they know he did wrong, knew he acted as if nothing happened and still failed to report this to the university.  he had troubles at youngstown state and now again at osu.  

when he signed off on the letter saying that he had no knowledge of any wrong doing (back in december), he was lying.  if i recall, he had already received the email from the lawyer, stating what had happened and the severity of the situation.  he even said that he knew that email was different and very serious.  i could be off about the timing of the discussion of the lawyer, but you might know better than i.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Had they sat out the entire season, as they should have,...OSU may not have even been in that game...



Also, do you really think they should have sat out the intire season because they sold some of their personal items? Yes, it was wrong but I hardly believe most fans thought sitting an intire season was warranted. In fact, most thought a 5 game suspension was to much but hated that it started the next season. I remember most of you saying that AJ shouldn't have got the 4 game suspension.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

looks like he got the email from the lawyer on april 10, 2010.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Also, do you really think they should have sat out the intire season because they sold some of their personal items? Yes, it was wrong but I hardly believe most fans thought sitting an intire season was warranted. In fact, most thought a 5 game suspension was to much but hated that it started the next season. I remember most of you saying that AJ shouldn't have got the 4 game suspension.



you are missing the point.  tressel knew about this in april 2010, never reported it and his key players got to play the entire season.  he then signed off on a document saying that he didn't know anything other than a rumor, which is incorrect, as he had received an email from his lawyer back in april and yet chose not to tell the compliance officer.  that is as blatant a cover up as there is.  he had knowledge of the situation and his excuse was, " i didn't know who to tell".  they are going to come down hard on him, as they should.  he is dirty and is a hypocrite.  so much for all his talk about doing right.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> snook, from what i have heard, tressel was getting no support from the local papers either and not a single person called into cowherd to support tressel.  they know he did wrong, knew he acted as if nothing happened and still failed to report this to the university.  he had troubles at youngstown state and now again at osu.
> 
> when he signed off on the letter saying that he had no knowledge of any wrong doing (back in december), he was lying.  if i recall, he had already received the email from the lawyer, stating what had happened and the severity of the situation.  he even said that he knew that email was different and very serious.  i could be off about the timing of the discussion of the lawyer, but you might know better than i.



Let me make one thing clear as well, I hate what Tressel did in not comming forward when he should have. I'm just pointing out the contradictions in the article. Yes, I've heard he signed some letter that says he didn't have any prior knowledge, but I have also heard that is not exactly what the letter he signed siad.  I would be very surprised that he knowingly lied to the ncaa and it is documented in writing after the support he got from the President and AD. If he did lie to the ncaa and its documented, I believe they would have distanced themselves from him to keep the ncaa from hammering them. These men aren't stupid.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

osu could have already fired him.  his contract states, that tressel is to immediately report any infraction and it is even underlined in his contract.  osu knew about his shady past at youngstown and wanted to give themselves an out, if he pulled the same stunt at osu.  personally, i think they are going to fight this tooth and nail, just to get them through the season, at which time they would make a hard push for urban.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> you are missing the point.  tressel knew about this in april 2010, never reported it and his key players got to play the entire season.  he then signed off on a document saying that he didn't know anything other than a rumor, which is incorrect, as he had received an email from his lawyer back in april and yet chose not to tell the compliance officer.  that is as blatant a cover up as there is.  he had knowledge of the situation and his excuse was, " i didn't know who to tell".  they are going to come down hard on him, as they should.  he is dirty and is a hypocrite.  so much for all his talk about doing right.



I'm not missing anything. My reply was to Ripper's reponse of " Had they sat out the entire season, *as they should have*,...OSU may not have even been in that game..."

Tressel is a different issue from this comment.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me make one thing clear as well, I hate what Tressel did in not comming forward when he should have. I'm just pointing out the contradictions in the article. Yes, I've heard he signed some letter that says he didn't have any prior knowledge, but I have also heard that is not exactly what the letter he signed siad.  I would be very surprised that he knowingly lied to the ncaa and it is documented in writing after the support he got from the President and AD. If he did lie to the ncaa and its documented, I believe they would have distanced themselves from him to keep the ncaa from hammering them. These men aren't stupid.



email to tressel-

http://sportsbybrooks.com/documents-read-the-actual-jim-tressel-emails-29547


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> osu could have already fired him.  his contract states, that tressel is to immediately report any infraction and it is even underlined in his contract.  osu knew about his shady past at youngstown and wanted to give themselves an out, if he pulled the same stunt at osu.  personally, i think they are going to fight this tooth and nail, just to get them through the season, at which time they would make a hard push for urban.



Can you please inlighten me on his shady past at Youngstown? And no, don't tell me about a player that got into trouble while he was there. *I want to know what the facts are that shows tressel did wrong while there.* THe player did wrong, not Tressel, and they paid for it and moved on. The problem is, all you guys have is the crap ESPN keeps giving you about youngstown, Clarrett and Smith, inwhich they are trying at their dead level best to somehow tie it all together to make a huge story.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> email to tressel-
> 
> http://sportsbybrooks.com/documents-read-the-actual-jim-tressel-emails-29547



I have seen the emails, what does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> osu could have already fired him.  his contract states, that tressel is to immediately report any infraction and it is even underlined in his contract.  osu knew about his shady past at youngstown and wanted to give themselves an out, if he pulled the same stunt at osu.  personally, i think they are going to fight this tooth and nail, just to get them through the season, at which time they would make a hard push for urban.



Yes, you are correct.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I have seen the emails, what does that have to do with what I said?



it shows that he is a liar and quite dirty.  what was his response to the emai?  "i will get on it asap".  i guess asap means when someone does some digging and finds out we screwed up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Can you please inlighten me on his shady past at Youngstown? And no, don't tell me about a player that got into trouble while he was there. *I want to know what the facts are that shows tressel did wrong while there.* THe player did wrong, not Tressel, and they paid for it and moved on. The problem is, all you guys have is the crap ESPN keeps giving you about youngstown, Clarrett and Smith, inwhich they are trying at their dead level best to somehow tie it all together to make a huge story.



who introduced the player to this man?

His run to greatness began with the signing of Youngstown local Ray Isaac, a QB who could run with the best of them, and better than the rest of them when it came to 1-AA. Isaac also had problem bending NCAA rules and for a player of his caliber, he was in the right place at the right time.

A good friend of Tressels during his time at YSU was Mickey Monus. Monus was the head of the board of trustees, the CEO of an up and fast-coming pharmacy chain, and was on the sidelines for all of Youngstown State's games. It was Tressel who set up the first meeting between his star player and Monus.
The record states over the years Monus gave thousands of dollars to Isaac. The record also states Isaac used cars provided by Monus.

A few years later, Monus came up on Federal fraud charges for "bookkeeping irregularities" and all of the stories of Monus' relationship with Isaac came to light. At the time the NCAA ordered and investigation in which Tressel denied any knowledge of any wrong doing.

A hundred percent of this investigation was done internally and none of the stipulations and assurances given by Tressel, School President Leslie Cochran, nor Athletic Director Joe Malsimur were ever completed. Tressel never contacted Isaac as he promised he would and Malsimur never contacted Monus.


----------



## Resica (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me make one thing clear as well, I hate what Tressel did in not comming forward when he should have. I'm just pointing out the contradictions in the article. Yes, I've heard he signed some letter that says he didn't have any prior knowledge, but I have also heard that is not exactly what the letter he signed siad.  I would be very surprised that he knowingly lied to the ncaa and it is documented in writing after the support he got from the President and AD. If he did lie to the ncaa and its documented, I believe they would have distanced themselves from him to keep the ncaa from hammering them. These men aren't stupid.


He should have gone to Penn State instead of Akron after graduation, maybe this would have never happened.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

With Ohio State again being investigated by the NCAA, college football is digging out of yet another scandal. The 2010 season was weighed down from start to finish with NCAA issues, from North Carolina being investigated for players having improper contact with agents to the play-for-pay scheme involving Cam Newton's father that was uncovered in November. 

Last week, Oregon announced the NCAA and Pac-10 was looking into the school's arrangement with a recruiting service. 

The NCAA has faced criticism for going easy on rule-breakers, especially for letting Ohio State's guilty players participate in the Sugar Bowl and for not punishing Newton, the Auburn quarterback, for his father's misdeeds. 

Tressel said he never thought of resigning, and Ohio State athletic director Gene Smith said he never seriously considered firing Tressel for violating his contract, which specifies that he must immediately report any—the word is underlined in the contract—information which pertains to violations of NCAA, Big Ten or Ohio State bylaws and rules. 

"Wherever we end up, Jim Tressel is our football coach," Smith said. "He is our coach, and we trust him implicitly." 

On April 2, 2010, Tressel received an e-mail from a person he identified only as "a lawyer," who wrote that Ohio State players had been implicated in activities with Eddie Rife, a local tattoo-parlor owner, whom the federal government was investigating on charges of drug-trafficking. The e-mail, released to reporters but with the names redacted, said players were selling signed Buckeyes memorabilia and giving it to Rife in exchange for money and tattoos. Tressel said he allowed the two players cited in the e-mail to play the entire 2010 season because he did not want to "interfere with a federal investigation" and worried that sitting eligible players would raise a "whole new set of questions." The Buckeyes coach said he was trying to protect his players by not breaking the confidentiality of the federal investigation. 

"Admittedly, I probably did not give quite as much thought to the potential NCAA part of things," he said. 
Along with Pryor, starting receiver DeVier Posey, leading rusher Dan "Boom" Herron, offensive lineman Mike Adams and backup defensive lineman Solomon Thomas were suspended for selling memorabilia, but allowed to play in the Sugar Bowl, which the Buckeyes won 31-26 against Arkansas. 

Shortly after Ohio State returned from New Orleans, the university began reviewing its information on an unrelated legal issue, Smith said Tuesday, and Tressel acknowledged he had not told everything he knew about his players and their relationship with the tattoo parlor and its owner. 

"I plan to grow from this," Tressel said. "I'm sincerely saddened by the fact that I let some people down and didn't do things as well as I possibly could have." 

This was not the first time Tressel or his players have run into problems with the NCAA. 
Ray Isaac, a star quarterback at Youngstown State, accepted improper inducements including cars. Tressel was found to have done an incomplete investigation of those allegations, with Youngstown State later serving penalties. In addition, Maurice Clarett, who led the Buckeyes to the 2002 national championship, and Troy Smith, winner of the 2006 Heisman Trophy, were suspended by the NCAA for receiving money and other benefits from boosters. 

The Buckeyes open next season with games against Akron and Toledo, likely playing those without their coach and their star quarterback. 

The team resumed workouts this week—with all of the suspended players participating, and with Tressel in the middle of practice with a whistle around his neck.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

snook, you still want to defend this guy and keep him as your coach?


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Can you please inlighten me on his shady past at Youngstown? .





A few years ago Isaac told me in one of several interviews I had with him that he hadn’t told investigators the scope of the problems in order to spare Tressel. 

“If I told everything,” he said, “Youngstown State would have gotten the death penalty.” 


http://www.daytondailynews.com/blog..._hot_seat_for_jim_tressel.html?cxtype=feedbot


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Also, do you really think they should have sat out the intire season because they sold some of their personal items? Yes, it was wrong but I hardly believe most fans thought sitting an intire season was warranted. In fact, most thought a 5 game suspension was to much but hated that it started the next season. I remember most of you saying that AJ shouldn't have got the 4 game suspension.



5 games may have been enough,...but they were ineligible from day one, didn't sit out at all...you can't defend any of this.

And as to Schlabaugh,... I thought he hated Auburn, got death threats from their fans...


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> snook, you still want to defend this guy and keep him as your coach?



Honestly, I'm not trying to defend him as I stated. He made a big mistake and he should pay for it. If he gets fired I'm fine with it. I just remember all the Clarett stuff and Smith stuff and I never had a moment were I thought Tressell was behind any of it or facilitated it. As far as Youngstown, that QB was caught in many lies and most feel he was trying to cover his own rear end. I'm well aware of what went on and nobody said anything about Tressel being dirty when OSU hired him. Did he do anything wrong while there, I have no idea really.

My point was Tressell did make a big maitake with this issue and now ESPN and others would like the story to be as big as they can make it so they are trying to tie it all together which they can not. The investigations of Smith and Clarrett were run and they came back with absolutely nothing that would show anything improper about Tressell.

I'm not defending what he did with the emails. HE WAS WRONG!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

madsnooker said:


> honestly, i'm not trying to defend him as i stated. He made a big mistake and he should pay for it. If he gets fired i'm fine with it. I just remember all the clarett stuff and smith stuff and i never had a moment were i thought tressell was behind any of it or facilitated it. As far as youngstown, that qb was caught in many lies and most feel he was trying to cover his own rear end. I'm well aware of what went on and nobody said anything about tressel being dirty when osu hired him. Did he do anything wrong while there, i have no idea really.
> 
> My point was tressell did make a big maitake with this issue and now espn and others would like the story to be as big as they can make it so they are trying to tie it all together which they can not. The investigations of smith and clarrett were run and they came back with absolutely nothing that would show anything improper about tressell.
> 
> I'm not defending what he did with the emails. He was wrong!!!



10-4


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 10, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Its laughable that you guys are taking solice in the fact the sec would have won that game if players would have had to sit out.



 What's laughable is that you're 1-9 and can find humor in your one victory against a SEC team being tainted!


Sorry you're going through this Snookie!

BTW, this is a good column from this morning's USA Today:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/colu...-state-jim-tressel_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

http://www.usatoday.com/video/index...Christine+Brennan+on+Jim+Tressel/820057344001


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 10, 2011)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> What's laughable is that you're 1-9 and can find humor in your one victory against a SEC team being tainted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 10, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I made it through the 90's as a fan of a team that was smacked around pretty hard for a TENTH of what Tressel's minions have pulled off.
> 
> I will chest bump on uF, f$u and THE Ohio Taint university because they are top 3 on my "love" list.
> 
> ...



Are you still crying about the National Championship? Boo frickity hoo!


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 11, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Are you still crying about the National Championship? Boo frickity hoo!




Yep I am.

I'll take the 5 we have that have no asterisks behind them and remember the 6th that is on loan to your corrupt athletic program.


So take your ineligible players you played with and your cheating coach you coached with and DEAL WITH IT.

THE craphio university hasn't won SQUAT since that tainted National Title.

Karma's a ***** isn't she?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Yep I am.
> 
> I'll take the 5 we have that have no asterisks behind them and remember the 6th that is on loan to your corrupt athletic program.
> 
> ...



You must not be aware of the OBVIOUS BLOWN call on osu in regulation. IT HAS BEEN DOCUMENTED AND PROVEN that game should have never went to overtime, PERIOD. YOU LOST fair and square, live with it. By the way, since that day OSU's defense punched that world class offense in the mouth, um hasn't won squat and cant hold a candle to what osu has done since that epic night!!!! OH yea, you better hope like heck UM can muster up enough mojo to not let a depleted OSU team beat them this year in their own house. I garuntee you at kickoff time, every UM fan, regardless of the rediculous smack talk they will give, will have one big knot in their stomach, and their bathroom will probably be out of toilet paper.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> You must not be aware of the OBVIOUS BLOWN call on osu in regulation. IT HAS BEEN DOCUMENTED AND PROVEN that game should have never went to overtime, PERIOD. YOU LOST fair and square, live with it. By the way, since that day OSU's defense punched that world class offense in the mouth, um hasn't won squat and cant hold a candle to what osu has done since that epic night!!!! OH yea, you better hope like heck UM can muster up enough mojo to not let a depleted OSU team beat them this year in their own house. I garuntee you at kickoff time, every UM fan, regardless of the rediculous smack talk they will give, will have one big knot in their stomach, and their bathroom will probably be out of toilet paper.




Your hillarious tallking about blown calls...like a politician saying that he's gonna bring about change. 

The only knot I'm sportin is knowing we should have 6 rings. You played with ineligible players. FACT!!!  Yes you won the game but you did it dirty....hence the asterisk that will forever be on that title. 

UM doing nothing since then has little to do with that night.  Our pain started when two of the worst HC's in cfb history were given the keys to the kingdom.

I don't know if we beat osu this year or not, it won't change my feeling of that night in Arizona one bit though.  I wish osu would be at full strength, I don't want to beat some shell of a team with no star players.

If we would have had any fire last year we would have at least put up a fight in the 2nd half last year.  The no fight having sorry excuse for a HC no longer walks our sidelines.

I'm done talking to you regarding this subject.  If you don't like my opinion of it then scamper off to the buckeye boards where they can feed your need for validation of a tainted title.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 11, 2011)

January 2, 2004 	Ohio State 	35 	Kansas State 	28 	2004 Fiesta Bowl
December 29, 2004 	Ohio State 	33 	Oklahoma State 	7 	2004 Alamo Bowl
January 2, 2006 	Ohio State 	34 	Notre Dame 	20 	2006 Fiesta Bowl
January 8, 2007 	Florida 	41 	Ohio State 	14 	2007 BCS NCG
January 7, 2008 	LSU 	38 	Ohio State 	24 	2008 BCS NCG
January 5, 2009 	Texas 	24 	Ohio State 	21 	2009 Fiesta Bowl
January 1, 2010 	Ohio State 	26 	Oregon 	17 	2010 Rose Bowl
January 4, 2011 	Ohio State 	31 	Arkansas 	26 	2011 Sugar Bowl

I would say that 5-3 in Major Bowl games is a little better than SQUAT. Don't forget that included two more trips to a NC game, whether you like it or not.


January 1, 2004 	Orange Bowl 	W 	Florida State 	16 	14
December 31, 2004 	Peach Bowl 	W 	Florida 	27 	10
December 30, 2005 	Peach Bowl 	L 	Louisiana State 	3 	40
December 31, 2006 	MPC Computers Bowl 	W 	Nevada 	21 	20
December 27, 2008 	Emerald Bowl 	L 	California 	17 	24
December 29, 2009 	Champs Sports Bowl 	L 	Wisconsin 	14 	20
December 31, 2010 	Sun Bowl 	L 	Notre Dame 	17 	33

Miami has been 3-4 since they got smacked by tOSU in Tempe, with only ONE trip to a BCS bowl. 

Honest fans of any program would drool over the thought of going to a BCS game 8 out of the last 9 years. You suffer from the worst case of sour grapes since Ray Finkle. 

Call the Buckeyes all of the clever kiddie names that you want, but it doesn't change the fact that the glory days of the "U" are looooooooong gone.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 11, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Call the Buckeyes all of the clever kiddie names that you want, but it doesn't change the fact that the glory days of the "U" are looooooooong gone.



Have a wonderful day knowing some things will never change.

I will always hate o$u.
I will continue to believe that o$u is full of cheaters lead by a cheater.
I will continue to not give a happy rats derriere what emits from the mouth of any fan of that northern yankee excuse for a learning institution.  

If you don't like that then TOUGH....because there is not a single thing you can do about it.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 11, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> No way dude !!!!!  There is no way they will have time to get to Auburn tomorrow...
> 
> After they hammer Ohio State, then Oregon, then back to the dirt grinding that is Auburn recruiting.. .



OK, how about the day after tomorrow?

http://www.ajc.com/sports/four-auburn-football-players-869122.html

Coach handled this quickly and correctly. Kudos to him.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2011)

Tressel has lost all credibility and needs to be fired...



> In a season when scandals, investigations and benefits from agents have defined and tarnished college athletics, Tressel’s book tour offers a reminder of the real manual for success — find ways around N.C.A.A. rules, enter gray areas, apologize when you get caught and move on.



Tressel Is a Reminder of Why Rules Blur
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/10/sports/ncaafootball/10tressel.html?_r=2&ref=ncaafootball


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the original Tressel emails in the link below make it pretty clear he knew all about the potential violations and chose to sweep it under the rug...

http://ht.cdn.turner.com/si/images/2011/03/08/Ohio_State_NCAA.pdf


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like the heat is being turned up on Tressel and his cheating buckeye team. 



> Ohio State coach Jim Tressel recently apologized to the Ohio State fan base and said he hoped his role in the Buckeyes' memorabilia-selling scandal wasn't a distraction to the top-ranked Buckeyes basketball team, which is the favorite to win the NCAA title. But instead of just apologizing to Ohio State fans, Tressel also should beg for forgiveness from every Big Ten school. *The Buckeyes' 2010 Big Ten crown is tainted.* Would Ohio State still have won a share of the title if some of its key players had been suspended for a few games? Perhaps. But likely not. That means Tressel's cheating likely cost Michigan State a shot to play in its first BCS bowl. We know Tressel won't apologize to Michigan State or any other Big Ten schools. But Tressel almost assuredly can be guaranteed of being slapped with harsher penalties by the NCAA than the comical self-imposed "punishment" of a two-game suspension (vs. lackeys Akron and Toledo) and $250,000 fine that Ohio State imposed on him. The players involved have been booted for the first five games of 2011. Tressel should be suspended for longer since he is in a position of leadership and authority. Isn't he supposed to set an example? And *Tressel's fine should be well in excess of $1 million. And why stop there? I think Ohio State should forfeit its victories and Big Ten title from 2010. Tressel knowingly used ineligible players all season*.



Source: http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1201130


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

Tressel was found in violation of NCAA Bylaw 10.1, which requires coaches and others to be truthful and forthcoming about possible NCAA violations.

Since 2006, the NCAA has sanctioned 27 schools for violating bylaw 10.1. Of the 12 coaches involved, only one kept his job. The others either resigned or were fired by their schools.



> This isn't over. Not even close. The NCAA's Committee on Infractions will have the final say, and the committee can accept Ohio State's penalties or add to them. (One addition almost certainly will be the vacation of 12 wins in 2010. After all, Ohio State's head coach knowingly played at least two ineligible players.)





> Thanks to Tennessee basketball coach Bruce Pearl, who also lied to NCAA investigators and who also was charged with violation of Bylaw 10.1 (unethical conduct), we have a handy roadmap for how Tressel's case should play out.





> In Ohio State's case, NCAA officials have to be furious about Tressel's actions because the NCAA cut a sweetheart deal with the Buckeyes that allowed the affected players to play in the Sugar Bowl.





> The only catch is that historically, the NCAA considers lying to the NCAA a far more serious offense than selling memorabilia. In 2010, USC assistant Todd McNair received a one-year show cause penalty after the COI determined he knew about and failed to report...





> The McNair case should be especially troubling to Tressel. The NCAA's evidence that McNair "knew" about the arrangement between Bush and wannabe agents was questionable at best. In Tressel's case, the NCAA has a set of smoking-gun e-mails. If Tressel received a similar penalty to McNair, Ohio State athletic director Gene Smith and president Gordon Gee would have to make some hard choices, because a coach who can't recruit for a year is awfully difficult to employ.



Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...e-tressel-suspension/index.html#ixzz1GxTGsbdC


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 18, 2011)

Someone make this make sense, Dez Bryant gets a one year suspension for lying to the NCAA, Tressel is asking for 5 games? From what I understand coaches are held to a higher standard than players for obvious reasons, so why isn't Tressel in line for a year right now?


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 18, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Someone make this make sense, Dez Bryant gets a one year suspension for lying to the NCAA, Tressel is asking for 5 games? From what I understand coaches are held to a higher standard than players for obvious reasons, so why isn't Tressel in line for a year right now?



And ALL Dez did was lie. He never actually commited an actual NCAA crime.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Someone make this make sense, Dez Bryant gets a one year suspension for lying to the NCAA, Tressel is asking for 5 games? From what I understand coaches are held to a higher standard than players for obvious reasons, so why isn't Tressel in line for a year right now?



The fact that they even appealed the players punishment is laughable.

It's pretty clear that the NCAA doesn't like being lied to. I expect them to do something like suspend him for a year like they did to that USC asst. coach.

That quote about only 1 of 12 coaches not resigning or being fired is pretty strong stuff. OSU looks foolish for not firing Tressel.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> And ALL Dez did was lie. He never actually commited an actual NCAA crime.



True, he lied to NCAA investigators about having dinner with Deion Sanders which in itself, was not a violation.

And the NCAA hammered him with a 10 game suspension for it.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2011)

So Tennessee fired Bruce Pearl, who was coincidentally the last coach prior to Jim Tressel to lie to the NCAA. 

Doesn't bode well for sweater-vest boy...


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 26, 2011)

Vest man used confidentuality as his defense for not taking damaging info to the proper authorities, but yet he sends out emails to Pryors mentor

Tressel may get tatooed by the NCAA.


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 26, 2011)

If the allegations are true, he will be gone.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2011)

AbbaDab said:


> Vest man used confidentuality as his defense for not taking damaging info to the proper authorities, but yet he sends out emails to Pryors mentor
> 
> Tressel may get tatooed by the NCAA.



The NCAA won't be fooled by stupid excuses like "I didn't know who to tell" and ill-conceived PR stunts like Tressel asking to be suspended those extra 3 games.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 27, 2011)

Arky oughta have a good case to have the Sugar Bowl win forfeited.We all knew then and now that they shouldn't have been playing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry Snook.  But welcome to the party.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2011)

*Tressel is toast!*

Hey Snook, the odds aren't looking good for sweater-boy. 



> An SI.com study of the past 177 NCAA infractions cases involving violations of Bylaw 10.1 revealed that coaches accused of such violations rarely retain their jobs. The cases in the NCAA's Major Infractions database dated back to 1989, and included schools from each of the NCAA's three divisions.
> 
> Of the 177 cases, 172 involved coaches or athletic administrators accused of committing unethical conduct. Of those, 159 resigned or were terminated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Breaking News - NCAA alleges Jim Tressel not honest

In a sharply worded rebuke of Ohio State's Jim Tressel, the NCAA on Monday accused the 10-year coach with withholding information and lying to keep Buckeyes players on the field who had accepted improper benefits from the owner of a tattoo parlor.

*In a "notice of allegations" sent to the school, the NCAA said Monday that the violations relating to the coach are considered "potential major violations."*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6424573


Wonder how much longer Tressel can survive???


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 25, 2011)

That'll put a big snag in the sweater vest!


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Breaking News - NCAA alleges Jim Tressel not honest




In other news, Water is wet!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> In other news, Water is wet!!!



Well played sir.


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Breaking News - NCAA alleges Jim Tressel not honest
> 
> In a sharply worded rebuke of Ohio State's Jim Tressel, the NCAA on Monday accused the 10-year coach with withholding information and lying to keep Buckeyes players on the field who had accepted improper benefits from the owner of a tattoo parlor.
> 
> ...





Now that that is simmering, the NCAA can head on to the Plains and turn up the heat and bring that case to a ROLLING boil.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Breaking News - NCAA alleges Jim Tressel not honest
> 
> In a sharply worded rebuke of Ohio State's Jim Tressel, the NCAA on Monday accused the 10-year coach with withholding information and lying to keep Buckeyes players on the field who had accepted improper benefits from the owner of a tattoo parlor.
> 
> ...



We will see. He made a mistake and he will get what the ncaa feels is justified. If he loses his job Buckeye nation will move on. There are lots of OSU fans hoping that is in fact what happens. They have seen enough "get a 7 point lead and then punt as much as possible" from Mr. Vest.  Although his coaching philosophy make me go mad at times, not sure I would like to see him gone. To do what he has done since arriving has been no small feat and its hard to argue his success on the field. 

OSU meets with the ncaa infractions committee in August, and my opinion is, the ncaa will rule before OSU's first game. Both the NCAA and OSU have stated they don't want to drag this out. There is not anything else the ncaa is going to uncover that OSU didn't already self report. Just as they stated Friday, their findings were the same thing OSU reported and that is why you will not see the ncaa hand down a penalty like they did USC. OSU has been extremely open with the ncaa and forthcomming with information unlike USC. 

My opinion is OSU will lose all wins from last year(players were ineligible) except the Sugar bowl(infractions were already known and NCAA ruled they could play) and Tressell may receive a more harsh penalty (longer suspension or larger fine or both).


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 25, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> We will see. He made a mistake and he will get what the ncaa feels is justified. If he loses his job Buckeye nation will move on. There are lots of OSU fans hoping that is in fact what happens. They have seen enough "get a 7 point lead and then punt as much as possible" from Mr. Vest.  Although his coaching philosophy make me go mad at times, not sure I would like to see him gone. To do what he has done since arriving has been no small feat and its hard to argue his success on the field.
> 
> OSU meets with the ncaa infractions committee in August, and my opinion is, the ncaa will rule before OSU's first game. Both the NCAA and OSU have stated they don't want to drag this out. There is not anything else the ncaa is going to uncover that OSU didn't already self report. Just as they stated Friday, their findings were the same thing OSU reported and that is why you will not see the ncaa hand down a penalty like they did USC. OSU has been extremely open with the ncaa and forthcomming with information unlike USC.
> 
> My opinion is OSU will lose all wins from last year(players were ineligible) except the Sugar bowl(infractions were already known and NCAA ruled they could play) and Tressell may receive a more harsh penalty (longer suspension or larger fine or both).



They will vacate ALL  wins including the Sugar Bowl, which they never should have been in in the first place...the Head Coach was "ineligible".


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU meets with the ncaa infractions committee in August, and my opinion is, the ncaa will rule before OSU's first game. Both the NCAA and OSU have stated they don't want to drag this out.
> 
> My opinion is OSU will lose all wins from last year(players were ineligible) except the Sugar bowl(infractions were already known and NCAA ruled they could play) and Tressell may receive a more harsh penalty (longer suspension or larger fine or both).



If you read the articles Snook you will see that the NCAA will not decide until October or November at the earliest.

OSU will have to vacate the wins and lose their BigTen title.

As far as the Sugar Bowl, the sticking point there is that while the NCAA did originally clear the players, Tressel was still lying and covering up the facts to the NCAA investigators as well as his own compliance staff. I expect the Sugar Bowl to be vacated as well IMO.



RipperIII said:


> They will vacate ALL  wins including the Sugar Bowl, which they never should have been in in the first place...the Head Coach was "ineligible".



I agree... plus like I stated above, Tressel was still lying and covering up the facts.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If you read the articles Snook you will see that the NCAA will not decide until October or November at the earliest.
> 
> OSU will have to vacate the wins and lose their BigTen title.
> 
> ...



Yea, I did reread the article and saw that as well. 

As far as the sugar bowl, based on whats been reported, OSU may very well keep that win. OSU will not vacate last years wins becuase Tressel lied, they will be vacated because the players were ineligible. That is usually the reason any wins are ever vacated. The infractions were known at the time of the Sugar Bowl and the NCAA took that knowledge and then reinstated the players eligibility for the bowl game. Finding out that Tressel lied about when he knew has nothing to do with the players eligibility at that point. 

Again, this is why, IN MY OPINION, I believe they will take the regular season wins away as the players were, by rule, ineligible to play, they will keep the bowl win becuase the infractions were known by the ncaa, they ruled on those infractions and said the players could play. Tressel lieing is another issue and the ncaa will either agree OSU's punishment is enough (unlikely), or add to it (likely). Based on those findings, OSU will decide if he keeps his job or not. That's how I see it playing out.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 26, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> They will vacate ALL  wins including the Sugar Bowl, which they never should have been in in the first place...the Head Coach was "ineligible".



I don't think that is what will happen but you could very well be right. If it happens, I will not cry about it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 26, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't think that is what will happen but you could very well be right. If it happens, I will not cry about it.



i think it is very likely that it will happen.  tressel is a dirtbag.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 26, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i think it is very likely that it will happen.  tressel is a dirtbag.



obviously you have not read his book. Oh, sorry that book makes him look like a double dirtbag.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2011)

fairhope said:


> obviously you have not read his book. Oh, sorry that book makes him look like a double dirtbag.



Have you seen his new movie????


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have you seen his new movie????



Yea, and it was great!!!!!


----------



## AbbaDab (Apr 29, 2011)

Tressle is a monster that has been hiding behind his morality books and the sweater vest image. when the NCAA finishes up with Ohio State, you will see that Tressle's cover up will be a worse offense than the players selling there goods for tats.


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2011)

Quit before all the other cheating comes out in the press 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=6606999


----------



## Boudreaux (May 30, 2011)

Well, Lester, you've finally gotten to dance on Madsnooker's misery!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, Lester, you've finally gotten to dance on Madsnooker's misery!



He's still holding his breath so he can do the same on Cheezit's...


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, Lester, you've finally gotten to dance on Madsnooker's misery!



The whole house of cards will fall very soon for that bunch of cheaters up in Columbus. 

Pryor and all the other thugs will scurry like roaches when the NCAA comes in and flips on the lights.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

Oh and by the way..

encouraged to resign = fired


----------



## fairhopebama (May 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh and by the way..
> 
> encouraged to resign = fired






Fired = contract buyout
Resigned= no contract buyout (unless your Tommy Tuberville, contract buyout and pine box)Hmmmm.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2011)

> An SI.com study of the past 178 NCAA infractions cases involving violations of Bylaw 10.1 revealed that coaches accused of such violations rarely retain their jobs. The cases in the NCAA's Major Infractions database dated back to 1989, and included schools from each of the NCAA's three divisions.
> 
> Of the 178 cases, 173 involved coaches or athletic administrators accused of committing unethical conduct. Of those, *160* resigned or were terminated.
> 
> 82 cases involved coaches or athletics administrators accused of providing false or misleading information to NCAA investigators or encouraging others to lie to investigators. Of those, *79* resigned or were terminated.



Updated the numbers to include Sweater-boy


----------



## LanierSpots (May 31, 2011)

I think sweater  vest is getting remed and the players involved are getting off scott free.  He did wrong but the players need to carry some of the burden.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I think sweater  vest is getting remed and the players involved are getting off scott free.  He did wrong but the players need to carry some of the burden.



I think there is still more to come. I also think Pryor's career is done at tOSU and more players will be suspended this fall.

The problem with sweeping too much dirt under the rug is that when the pile gets too big you can trip and land flat on your face.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think there is still more to come. I also think Pryor's career is done at tOSU and more players will be suspended this fall.
> 
> The problem with sweeping too much dirt under the rug is that when the pile gets too big you can trip and land flat on your face.



Les,

I know you are reveling in this mess with OSU and you are like a little kid in a candy store right now but unless you are on the inside of LSU's football program you have no more of an idea of what goes on than I did with OSU. No fans have felt more secure with their program than Buckeye fans did with sweeter vest as far as wrongdoing goes so don't tell me LSU is as cleam as they come becuase you nor I have no idea what so ever. 

I wonder what might turn up at LSU or UF or Bama or AU or Texas or any other top 10 program, if a team of investigators came in and investigated every player current and former. Would it be shocking to you if some had sold anything for cash to live on or a little weed on a Friday night? Or maybe a "good" car deal or a loaner to go home for the weekend? You know the answer to this just like everyone else does.

What the huge problem was is Tressel lieing and that cost him his job and brought on a much deeper investigation which will certianly lead to the NCAA punishing OSU and rightly so.

Just hope nothing ever happens at LSU, no matter how minor it may appear at first, that would bring in the amount of rock turners that have shown up in Columbus since December. Becuase if they do, all your posts recently about Auburn and OSU just might come back to haunt you.

If that happens, I can assure you you will get tired of seeing me around here. Well, probably not as I don't make it a habit to come on here and rain on other posters day after day.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 1, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Les,
> 
> If that happens, I can assure you you will get tired of seeing me around here. Well, probably not as I don't make it a habit to come on here and rain on other posters day after day.




Les Myles would love the rain day after day to green up the pasture. I don't think he likes dry grass unless he is smoking it before an interview using words out of context.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 2, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Les,
> 
> I know you are reveling in this mess with OSU and you are like a little kid in a candy store right now but unless you are on the inside of LSU's football program you have no more of an idea of what goes on than I did with OSU. No fans have felt more secure with their program than Buckeye fans did with sweeter vest as far as wrongdoing goes so don't tell me LSU is as cleam as they come becuase you nor I have no idea what so ever.
> 
> ...



Snook,

The big difference between OSU, Tressel, the Buckeye fanbase and other schools (such as LSU) is that the perceived level of arrogance and entitlement that exist in Columbus. You have a crooked coach and players such as Pryor running amuck, selling memorabilia (and equipment that doesn't even belong to him), driving various unexplained cars, violating state & local laws with his speeding and suspended license, not to mention knowingly committing NCAA violations. He's just begging to be investigated. 

Add to the fact that Jim Tressel has tried to uphold a squeaky clean image of honesty and morality going insofar as writing a book on the fundamentals for success in life. And now it comes out that he is a major league snake and liar. Apparently he left out the chapters on Lying, Deception, and Cheating...  

Now that all of Ohio State's dirty laundry is being aired it appears that both coach and players feel that they were above the law of the land. The flawed sense of entitlement and lack of respect for the rules of the game will be their undoing. Ohio State has always been a high profile media darling, so don't complain now that every reporter in the nation is clamoring for the next big story to bring your Buckeyes down.

As for LSU, I have never claimed they were perfect. They just fired a coach and dismissed a player for improper benefits in the last few years. They discovered it, self reported it, and took care of it as an isolated incident. Les Miles also dismissed star QB Ryan Perrilloux in 2008 for violation of team rules. That decision led to two mediocre seaons in 2008 & 2009 for LSU because of the lack of experience at QB.

As for Auburn, I don't have a problem with them except on gameday. I think most of the barners on here know that. Do I think they paid Cam Newton? I don't know and I don't care. If they did or if they violated NCAA rules it may eventually come out one day. But I can assure you, I'm not sitting around holding my breath about it like some of the bammers on here.    

As for Ohio State, I like it when they take their usual whipping from the SEC. I know Les Miles thanks you guys for an easy victory, his national title, and that big, fat raise. 

But I do find a lot of humor and satisfaction in seeing Tressel and your Buckeyes exposed for the cheating thugs that they are. You reap what you sow... 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You reap what you sow...
> 
> Have a nice day!



That was exactly my point in my previous reply.

And yes, I will actually have a great day today!!!! Thanks


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> That was exactly my point in my previous reply.
> 
> And yes, I will actually have a great day today!!!! Thanks



Snook, you're a good dude, and I hate it for you that you'll have to deal with the mess at OSU.
I have to admit, I know a lot of OSU Alums/fans here in the Atlanta area...probably the most arrogant/dismissive/condescending group of football fans that I can think of...and that includes some of the local favorites
This issue is amplified because of Tressels's Falwell like" fall from grace"...which I am enjoying.

You need to adopt a new team, a proven Champion,...can you say "ROLL TIDE!"


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> That was exactly my point in my previous reply.
> 
> And yes, I will actually have a great day today!!!! Thanks



No problem, even at 1-9 I thoroughly enjoy the fact that we own you


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm late to the party and pretty much everything has been said that can be said.

Tressel did wrong.  There is no way around it.  He was wrong.  I suppose it is human nature for some Ohio State fans to try to justify it, qualify it, defend it etc.  But he was wrong.  He got caught with his ahnd in the cookie jar and he paid for it.

I think the reason that so many people have kind of enjoyed it was because of Tresel's tendency to act pious and as if he was better than this.  Also, there is a certain percentage of Ohio State fans who acted as if Tressel and Ohio State had the moral high ground on everyone in the SEC who they treated as a morally bankrupt bunch of fellons who were on payroll at the institutions that looked down their noses at as little more than "football factories" as if to say that they were different.

Tressel even made a comment after losing to Florida in '06 about Ohio State being at a disadvantage to SEC programs because Ohio State "emphasized education as well as football."

Naturally a lot of southerners are dancing on Tressel's grave.

I don't buy that he didn't know about it.  Lots of evidence to the contrary anyway.  And if he didn't know, he should have known.  Not like plenty of other people didn't know.

But in a weird way, I felt like rooting for Tressel to get though this unscathed.

Why?  Because the NCAA is such a sanctimonious joke.  I couldn't help but hope that he beat the rap.

What was the NCAA really mad with Tressel about?  Lying.  Not what he did, but the fact that he lied.

Who did he lie to?  He lied to the them.  The same group that allowed the Ohio State players to play in the Sugar Bowl even though they knew they had broken the NCAA's rules.  Integrity didn't matter then because the money trumped it.



So I was rooting for Tressel in a weird way, because if I rooted against him, that meant I was rooting for the NCAA.

They have a compliance office and a staff that rivals the freaking FBI in size and yet scandals like these go on all the time and supposedly they never knew about it for years.

They don't care because it's all about the money.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm late to the party and pretty much everything has been said that can be said.
> 
> Tressel did wrong.  There is no way around it.  He was wrong.  I suppose it is human nature for some Ohio State fans to try to justify it, qualify it, defend it etc.  But he was wrong.  He got caught with his ahnd in the cookie jar and he paid for it.
> 
> ...



Excellent post 

Well... the first part of it is


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Snook, you're a good dude, and I hate it for you that you'll have to deal with the mess at OSU.
> I have to admit, I know a lot of OSU Alums/fans here in the Atlanta area...probably the most arrogant/dismissive/condescending group of football fans that I can think of...and that includes some of the local favorites
> This issue is amplified because of Tressels's Falwell like" fall from grace"...which I am enjoying.
> 
> You need to adopt a new team, a proven Champion,...can you say "ROLL TIDE!"



If it wasn't for Saban, I think I could do it. Something just rubs me the wrong way with him. Maybe the way he left Mich St or the way he left LSU or the Dolphins, and then the recruiting excuses he comes up with, I'm not sure. It's just when I look at his face, it screams liar.

Other then that, I don't dislike Alabama. Actually, my second favorite team is Fl St. I have lived here for 34 years and have always rooted for them and I always liked Bowden. They seem to be on the rise so maybe I'll hitch a ride on that wagon until OSU is back to normal.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 9, 2011)

SGD,

I agree with most of your post. I disagree with the fan part though. Does OSU have some looney Tune fans, yes, but in general they are no different than any other big program percentage wise. I think the difference is OSU has a monster following around the country and there are so many fans and Alumni that it appears there are so many crazy ones. In reality, most OSU fans are embarrased for Tressel and the university and are ready to just get this behind us. I know many OSU fans here in central Fl and I have not spoken to one that wanted Tressel to stay or tries to make excuses.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No problem, even at 1-9 I thoroughly enjoy the fact that we own you



No, LSU doesn't own OSU. I believe they are 1-1-1. I will give you the edge as one was for a NC even though that was one of LSU's best teams ever and OSU it was not even remotely close to theirs. I did watch the game when LSU was ranked #4 and OSU wasn't even ranked and we beat you.

Anyway, as far as the sec goes, as much as they own OSU, you can almost triple it for UM. 25-4, are you kidding me. Thought I would never see the day I would use UM to my advantage.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 9, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> If it wasn't for Saban, I think I could do it. Something just rubs me the wrong way with him. Maybe the way he left Mich St or the way he left LSU or the Dolphins, and then the recruiting excuses he comes up with, I'm not sure. It's just when I look at his face, it screams liar.
> 
> Other then that, I don't dislike Alabama. Actually, my second favorite team is Fl St. I have lived here for 34 years and have always rooted for them and I always liked Bowden. They seem to be on the rise so maybe I'll hitch a ride on that wagon until OSU is back to normal.



I hear ya about Saban,...I felt the exact same way...till I met him.
From what I hear his players love him, and when the tornado struck, he was one of the first on the scene with goods and money...he also has a pretty darn good Grad rate at BAMA...at least those that don't turn pro after their Jr. season(although quiet a few of them return to complete their degree)


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> SGD,
> 
> I agree with most of your post. I disagree with the fan part though. Does OSU have some looney Tune fans, yes, but in general they are no different than any other big program percentage wise. I think the difference is OSU has a monster following around the country and there are so many fans and Alumni that it appears there are so many crazy ones. In reality, most OSU fans are embarrased for Tressel and the university and are ready to just get this behind us. I know many OSU fans here in central Fl and I have not spoken to one that wanted Tressel to stay or tries to make excuses.



I didn't mean to imply that MOST OSU fans were that way Snook.  I would imagine that it is about the same percentage of any fanbase.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I hear ya about Saban,...I felt the exact same way...till I met him.
> From what I hear his players love him, and when the tornado struck, he was one of the first on the scene with goods and money...he also has a pretty darn good Grad rate at BAMA...at least those that don't turn pro after their Jr. season(although quiet a few of them return to complete their degree)



This is the same thing so many players and people that have meet Tressel say as well. I guess you never really know what a man is capable of doing in his weakest hour.

Anyway, I'm sure Saban is a good man generally.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't mean to imply that MOST OSU fans were that way Snook.  I would imagine that it is about the same percentage of any fanbase.



Gotcha


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

> OSU is scheduled for a hearing before the NCAA Committee on Infractions on Aug. 12.
> The NCAA has told OSU that it fits the definition of a repeat violator, as Tressel's transgression occurred within the five-year window of sanctions imposed in March 2006 in the Jim O'Brien basketball case.
> http://www.dispatch.com/live/content/sports/stories/2011/06/12/how-bad-could-it-get-for-osu.html





> Among the latest avalanche of allegations surrounding the Ohio State football program here’s the one that could be the kill shot, the one that, if true, should cause the NCAA to level sanctions against the Buckeyes far in excess of even the carpet bombing it delivered to USC last year.
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...-wetzel_why_osu_case_is_worse_than_usc_060811



It's going to be bad... very bad for the buckeyes.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2011)

Take it from me.   This will not end good...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Take it from me.   This will not end good...



Is that the same WalMart where Auburn displays it's BCS trophy?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that the same WalMart where Auburn displays it's BCS trophy?



Thats the one.  We hired sweater vest to keep the spike 80df off it.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Time to face the music boys 



> NCAA set to hear Ohio State violations case
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (AP)—Jim Tressel had hoped to travel to Indianapolis to be a central figure at the inaugural Big Ten championship game in December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Update:

Ohio State's meeting today before the NCAA Committee on Infractions went relatively quickly -- just about four hours, which is lightning fast for a process that sometimes can drag on all day in a hotel conference room. 

It's not surprising that the meeting finished rapidly, since the NCAA sent its case summary to the Buckeyes last month, and both sides agreed to most of the details. Athletic director Gene Smith said while reading from a statement that he expects final word on a punishment in 8-to-12 weeks, at which time the school can put this whole thing behind it. 

It hopes. 

The situation is still not closed, because the NCAA isn't quite finished investigating. In a letter from the enforcement staff to the infractions committee dated July 13, it was revealed that one additional issue remained under inspection, and that extra allegations "may form the partial basis for a failure to monitor [or] lack of institutional control" when combined with the original notice. That's the last thing Ohio State fans wanted to hear.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Update:
> 
> Ohio State's meeting today before the NCAA Committee on Infractions went relatively quickly -- just about four hours, which is lightning fast for a process that sometimes can drag on all day in a hotel conference room.
> 
> ...



I think this is the letter that ESPIN got wrong. It has been revealed that no such language was in that letter. 

As was noted after the meeting, no other issues are outstanding other than the ncaa giving its final say of penalties in 6-8 weeks.

You guys keep your fingers crossed though!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't worry.... all us haters are sitting around in a circle with our tin-foil hats on waiting for the hammer to drop on you guys.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't worry.... all us haters are sitting around in a circle with our tin-foil hats on waiting for the hammer to drop on you guys.



I have always wondered what you guys were doing while you waited.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2011)

Can we quit talking about the Buckeyes? Who cares!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 15, 2011)

Resica said:


> Can we quit talking about the Buckeyes? Who cares!!



How you guys lookin this year?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2011)

Any of you big ten guys going to the annual atlanta big ten pub crawl?


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> How you guys lookin this year?



I have no idea. I suppose it a good thing we haven't had folks ineligible and such.  Ohio State , Ohio State, enough already, it nauseating.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of you big ten guys going to the annual atlanta big ten pub crawl?



I have more affiliation with Ga. Tech than I do with the Big Ten.   My name is all over Tech.


----------



## anicho (Aug 16, 2011)

Penn state not lookin bad they just need to get the qb situation over and name the starter. Def should be much improved


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 16, 2011)

Resica said:


> I have more affiliation with Ga. Tech than I do with the Big Ten.   My name is all over Tech.



so that was you with the spray paint...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

Resica said:


> I have no idea. I suppose it a good thing we haven't had folks ineligible and such.  Ohio State , Ohio State, enough already, it nauseating.



You certianly don't have to read any of these threads about OSU.

I thought I did read somewhere that Penn St did have a player suspended thus being ineligible.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 16, 2011)

Resica said:


> I have more affiliation with Ga. Tech than I do with the Big Ten.   My name is all over Tech.



Sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 17, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...lle-pryor-never-mentioned-new-ncaa-violations


----------



## tjl1388 (Aug 17, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football...lle-pryor-never-mentioned-new-ncaa-violations



Nothing to see here... Move along, Move along, Nothing to see here...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 17, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> http://espn.go.com/college-football...lle-pryor-never-mentioned-new-ncaa-violations



So Pryor is freely admitting additional violations in order to get the NFL to let him in the supplemental draft and Ohio State is denying it all? 

What a bunch of cheaters...


----------

